# Superfine



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Took my old Superfine down to the creek in town today. 
Got a limit of slimers to add some wild mushrooms to.









Orvis 7 1/2 ft HDG pushing a #14 Goddard Caddis








I'd say the creel is a 1965 or 1966...I bought it before I had a driver's license. I broke the leather cross-strap, dangit. I think it's like the third harness I've put on that thing.

The stories that old creel could tell; my Lord.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job goob!

That water looks like it is superfine clear too. Nice fish and creel... 8) 

See any cranes?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Nice job goob!
> 
> That water looks like it is superfine clear too. Nice fish and creel... 8)
> 
> See any cranes?


Going in a couple hours.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

BBS reel?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> BBS reel?


No, much earlier.

To the best of my knowledge this one is a JW Young from the early 70s. In 1969 JW Young took up the slack for Orvis when Hardy couldn't meet fly reel production demands.

The 60s were the glory days of bamboo and fine fly reels.

$34.50:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great looking fish!!! Bet thems was tasty!!!



> I broke the leather cross-strap, dangit. I think it's like the third harness I've put on that thing.


Guess you better stop catching so many fish... Or catch smaller ones.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, they were planter rainbows will. I cooked them up and gave them to the neighbor. He's from Rhode Island; never had freshwater trout before.

I think my harness broke from dry-rot, lack of use. BDI (before da internet) when I fished often my harnesses broke from the continual weight of my stripping arm resting on the creel.

I think the creel came from a Western Auto store. Anyone remember Western Auto stores?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd call that a job well done. I'd love to tag along on that stretch of water sometime....


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

"Anyone remember Western Auto stores?"

I sure do. We had one two blocks from my house in Springfield, Oregon. I was a kid (under 12), and I remember getting bike tubes, basketball pump pins, salmon eggs, and other fishing stuff from there. I got so excited to go fishing, but could only go when the parents were able to.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HighLakesDrifter said:


> "Anyone remember Western Auto stores?"
> 
> I sure do. We had one two blocks from my house in Springfield, Oregon. I was a kid (under 12), and I remember getting bike tubes, basketball pump pins, salmon eggs, and other fishing stuff from there. I got so excited to go fishing, but could only go when the parents were able to.


Springfield Oregon!! I've worked in Springfield at the Weyerhauser paper mill.

Don't they have a nut festival there?


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

What a classic post. My mom lives there and I grew up there but have never fished near town. That is awesome. Have you ever fished north of town in any of the ranch land?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Heck ya I remember Western Auto. They had about everything. Can't believe how well you've taken care of that stuff. If I had that creel at 16, it would have been lost or junk by 18!


----------

